# How?



## CallumTT (Jun 6, 2015)

What body kit is this and where can you get a hold of one it looks perfect?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Kinda similar to the clubsport...

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/motor ... w-pictures


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Id have thought the number plate would hold a clue

http://shop.tc-concepts.de


----------



## CallumTT (Jun 6, 2015)

Ooh yeah s*** I actually didn't notice the plate, attention was drawn to the beauty of the tt haha


----------



## CallumTT (Jun 6, 2015)

Just had a look on the site, it's a f****** r8  
It's look more like a tt! I've owned mk1's and mk2's and to be it looks like a tt mk2 that's been heavily modified. #Shocked :?:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks more like a Mk3 to me but my vision gets worse every day :lol:


----------

